# CLEAR Clorox bottle???



## Laketimevintiques (Jul 15, 2018)

Through all my years of collecting selling being around antiques in general I have never seen a CLEAR Clorox bottle... any idea of age or value?


----------



## RCO (Jul 16, 2018)

do you have a clear Clorox bottle ? or trying to find out if anyone on here has one ?

 I've only seen these in brown glass and those aren't worth much although I have still sold some over the years


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 16, 2018)

Is it a really early one?  It might have marginal value in that case, but if it's a typical mid-century type then I don't think it would have any value even though clear is very unusual.  Do you have a picture?  Clorox has been in continuous production for over 100 years so there's no way to guess age without being able to see it.


----------

